# Spitfire La198 602 City Of Glasgow Squadron



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Was out and about in Jock Land at the weekend and my sister suggested a run out to the art gallery in Glasgow, wasn't really keen and they didn't have a bar but Big M wanted to go so off we went.

Seeing this made the visit worthwhile though, I hadn't been that close to one before.







































> *Spitfire LA198 602 City of Glasgow Squadron*
> 
> Spitfire LA 198 602 City of Glasgow Squadron hangs dramatically from the ceiling of the West Court in Kelvingrove. The plane is recognised as the best-restored Spitfire in the United Kingdom.
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Great to see that B :yes:


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

Good day out there. I've not been since it's been refurbished. Is there still a vodka bar across the road?

.

.

Jim.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great post! I was privileged to meet and work with Mark Hanna who with his Dad, Ray, flew MH434 on a number of gigs I was involved with, I still feel sad that Mark is no longer with us after crashing a 109 in Spain a good few years back, people like him and Ray are few and far between. Mark's use of my display (yeah it was a dogfight) plan (as un-PC as it was! LOL) still brings hairs on the back of my neck... happy days... RIP Mark and Ray. :notworthy:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the pics ... that, and the Hurricane, number among the most beautiful prop-driven planes ever IMHO.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jwg663 said:


> Is there still a vodka bar across the road?
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Don't know, I'd be scared to to go in, I couldn't believe how expensive it had gotten up that way these days. We stayed in a fairly ordinary hotel out of the City.........Â£7.50 for a double V&RB at the bar  Three drinks in a bar where I used to stay, two pints and a Vodka for "M"...... twelve and a half Jock Pounds.

You'll be pleased to know at these prices I won't be moving back home any time soon :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> jwg663 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there still a vodka bar across the road?
> ...


did you not have your hip flask with you???


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > jwg663 said:
> ...


Whole bottle in the room but I was with my brother and sister most of the weekend so I had to behave myself

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Local's always best :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I even had to pay this joker a quid to take a picture :lol:


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> Thanks for the pics ... that, and the *Hurricane*, number among the most beautiful prop-driven planes ever IMHO.


Here's one my Dad made earlier....










J.A.M


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> The fact that LA198 'pranged' turned out to be a blessing in disguise as *most of the Spitfires in good condition were sold off as they were taken out of service.* There are less than 150 flightworthy Spitfires now in existence


My Grandad was asked if he wanted to buy his for Â£500 ! I guess that was the price of a house back then though.....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I was offered one for restoration in the late 90's for cheap.... It came in a couple of ship containers and the price was Â£100k, all it needed was a tail wheel. It was a lot of cash but was probably good value in the long run. Its every boys dream I reckon to have one... LOL


----------

